# Jersey [email protected] park??



## Hipnotic4 (Oct 21, 2005)

I live really close to raceway park and I think a meet is long over due..

If we cant get enough people to hold something at raceway, im sure we can set something up at another park..so any other members interested?

Lets get this going!


----------

